# an observation



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I spent the weekend hunting (early private land anterless). It seems that I am seeing a lot of really young fawns. Has anyone else noticed this? Gonna be a hard winter for those babies.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

2-3 weeks ago, I was seeing a couple small ones with spots visiting my apple trees. In the past week, they seem to have sprouted up, filled out some & faded the spots. By me, they're looking pretty normal but.....I'm right next to a 22 acre corn field. They have LOTS to fatten up on.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I am seeing these little ones on farms! It jsut seems like they were born late. I hope momma stays safe enough to grow those babies up!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

My son and I were on our way to a friends house and noticed a doe walking slowly, really too slowly, across the road. This is in the middle of an 's' curve @ 55mph. Once she crossed we were about to leave and then saw 2 fawns behind her. The doe last year had twins also so it may be the same one since they were following the same paths as she did last year. The fawns seemed a bit on the small side for almost October but Im fairly sure that as long as the yotes done get them, they should be fine. But some of the ones we've seen around other places seem smaller also. 

But speaking of yotes, I have GOT to learn how to hunt those SOB's this winter. Have had a cat missing for 2mths now and basically have given up hope of him coming back. But within the last 4 mths neighbors around us have had at least 5 cats and 1 small dog disappear and thats just what I know of. The guy that used to hunt them across the road is too old but you can hear his dogs wanting to go out hunting.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Bake the old guy some cookies and have him teach you how to hunt yotes! Who knows, maybe his dogs need to get out


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

1Wild,

I am seeing the smallest deer ever around my place. One of our friends who hunts my place called one of his buddies and said "Ol' man Fred is growing midget deer on his place"! I'm talking deer the size of medium size dogs!
They must be late fawns of late fawns? They don't have spots!:sad:

I'm I allowed to answer in the Girlie area?:lol:

Fred


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes Fred, you can respond here! I agree I have seen some without spots that were the size of big dogs. Mostly though they do have spots, just really really late fawns I guess. Bummer


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

1wildchild said:


> Yes Fred, you can respond here! I agree I have seen some without spots that were the size of big dogs. Mostly though they do have spots, just really really late fawns I guess. Bummer


Child,

*At least in my area if they don't have much snow they will have enough feed (everyone planted corn this year) to make it. Too deep of snow and the yotes will run them down in no time. We have a Coyote crew in the area that keeps them trimmed back pretty well but we still hear a lot of yodeling in the night!*

Fred


----------

